# Newbie - small "collection"



## Horshack (Aug 8, 2011)

I acquired a few old D-cell flashlights from an estate a couple years ago and ended up here looking for more information on one of them in particular. Figured I would post a photo of them:







Sorry for the poor quality photo. In order, they are:
Eveready 5- or 3-Cell, lots of red corrosion inside and out (top)
Fulton U.S. Navy 2-Cell, appears to be in good condition (bottom left)
Eveready Captain 2-Cell, some red corrosion, bulb end will spin but won't come off (stripped?)
Homart 2-Cell, plating is heavily worn, label is worn off (similar to the "Explorer" seen at www.flashlightmuseum.com but with a different switch)
Eveready U.S. Bureau of Mines 2-Cell, missing lens?
Homart Miner's Light 3-Cell, missing lens (bottom right)

If anyone has any information on any of these, I would appreciated it. They are all in various states of disrepair, but all are operable. The previous owner worked for the Detroit Edison electric company (I believe in security), which explains the miner's lights (working in a coal-fired power plant).

The Bureau of Mines light is that which I am most interested in. It is the only one of the bunch that I don't see at Flashlight Museum. The placard states "Approval No. 605" (for use in gas/air mixtures) and Serial Number 405217, I was hoping to find out how old it is. It has no glass lens, but I assume it did at some point. The reflector is loose but tightens up when batteries are installed. The bulb has a piece of wire around the tip holding it tight (to avoid arcing?).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 19, 2011)

_Hi Horshack, 

Welcome to CPF. The Homart Miner's Light is very cool! Great find. 

~ Chance :thumbsup: 
_


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice lights there, true collectors items.


----------



## Pie (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, awesome lights. I've never seen vintage flashlights before. Great find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice! I really like the one on the bottom right! What's the diameter of the lens??? I just sold one that looks like the one in the middle! Again, Nice lights!


----------



## Longwinters (Nov 14, 2011)

If you want someone to blame for the Museum not having many old flash lights I'm the guy,
I don't recall how many I bought from them but it was a bunch, if I could only figure out how to 
post some pictures I'd show them off.


----------



## J D (Dec 1, 2011)

The second from the left reminds me of a flashlight my Dad carried when I was a kid. He was a cop, and I thought that flashlight was so huge. I can't remember how big it really was.


----------

